
Is San Francisco the Brooklyn to Silicon Valley's Unbuilt Manhattan? (2013) - rajathagasthya
http://www.theawl.com/2013/01/is-san-francisco-the-brooklyn-to-silicon-valleys-unbuilt-manhattan
======
api
Turn San Jose into a mega city and build good transit and let SF be the
culture center it is.

